# Need pork butt sausage recipe please.....



## chefal (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello All,

I am ready to try sausage from scratch for the first time.  I have 25 pounds of butt, casings, and the attachments for my kitchen-aid mixer ready to go.  Now I just need a killer recipe to get started.  Anyone?

Thanks in advance,

Al in Las Vegas


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 5, 2011)

Make what yo want to make Brother....just about every sausage I make is with butts and there is an endless supply of recipes to use . Do you have a preference or favorite that you want to try?

Give us a hint.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2011)

You are going to hate life using the KA stuffer. Trust me - I have been there and done that. Very difficult to use The grinder is OK. Make sure you partially freeze the meat and do it in 5# batches and let the motor rest.

Good luck


----------



## boykjo (Nov 5, 2011)

thats a lot of sausage for the KA........what kind of sausage r u looking for... do you want to make patties or link sausage

Joe


----------



## chefal (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the KA tips.  I have heard it isn't the best tool but I got one as a gift so that is what we will start with.  If we like the results I will be asking santa for a better one.

I would like to do links and probably start with 1/2 sweet and 1/2 hot sausage of the Italian variety.

Al in Las Vegas


----------



## brican (Nov 5, 2011)

chefal said:


> I would like to do links and probably start with 1/2 sweet and 1/2 hot sausage of the Italian variety.
> 
> Al in Las Vegas


Have sold this in my shop for over twenty five years, I made a combination of a couple of old recipes; a hot Italian with a sweet Italian.

I have taken it down to a pound of meat with spices equivalent to that in grams as my batches are some what larger than you may need at the present 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 just multiply the amount of spices by the amount of meat used.

1 lb Pork shoulder
2.25 gm Chillies (red chilli flakes)
2 gm Black Pepper
1.5 gm Coriander
4.25 gm Salt
1.75 gm Sugar
0.5 gm Caraway ground
1.5 gm Fennel ground

Grind meat with course plate, mix spices in a bowl and dust over course ground meat. Mix by hand until spices are evenly mixed (two minuets at the most, do not over work). Regrind with a medium plate and stuff into 29/32 hog casings or equivalent.

HTH


----------



## boykjo (Nov 6, 2011)

recipe looks good to me exept for the salt content..... 4.25 grams is approx 1 tsp per lb... I would cut that in half......Just a thought......

Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2011)

Really interesting recipe I never had Corriander and Caraway in Italian Sausage...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 6, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Really interesting recipe I never had Corriander and Caraway in Italian Sausage...JJ




I've seen both in recipes, but have yet to try either in anything I've made. Maybe I'll try Brican's version cause I'm not really happy with my own.


----------



## brican (Nov 6, 2011)

boykjo said:


> recipe looks good to me exept for the salt content..... 4.25 grams is approx 1 tsp per lb... I would cut that in half......Just a thought......
> 
> Joe


Please use as much salt as deemed necessary to you own taste.

Normally in the trade (commercial) the usage is between 25 – 28g per kg and over the past few years there has been a downward trend to 20g per kg (this is for fresh sausage), I myself use between 9 – 10g per kg. 4.5g salt per lb is not a lot (9g salt to 1000g meat 4.5g salt to 500g (1 lb) meat) again it is up to each the amount of salt to use.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2011)

I thought that 8-9g per kilo sounded about right...28g per kilo is way high! But then I don't have to worry about salt intake...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would try and befriend Boykjo if you can I have eaten several of his sausage and I would call him the best that I have seen. Other then that get a the book of Churriguera and it's got alot of really good recipes I have heard.


----------

